# For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada.



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

Hi Eric,
Simple situation: I am planning to buy the OZ Superleggeras for $259 each at Tirerack. I live in Toronto. How much is shipping, and customs? and any other taxes that I have to pay??
If it's easy, please make out a price for me. I can't see any information on tirerack.com about shipping to canada.
Thanks!!!










[Modified by [email protected], 3:41 PM 1-17-2003]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

I can give you shipping costs with a postal code. UPS will have to answer all the rest of your questions.


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

I called Canada Customs the other day, and this is what they stated:
Any wheels made in the US or Canada are exempt from duty (due to NAFTA).
Otherwise, (since OZ's are made in Italy I believe), you must pay 6% duty on the wheels. Tires made outside of the US or Canada have a rate of 7%.
On top of that, you must pay both GST and PST.
If you're getting UPS to ship it to you, they are basically gonna bend you over as far as brokerage fees go.
Why not have them shipped to a holding company south of the border, and then pick them up over the weekend or something? It'll save you paying the brokerage fees at least.


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (Gelly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why not have them shipped to a holding company south of the border, and then pick them up over the weekend or something? It'll save you paying the brokerage fees at least.[HR][/HR]​really?? i've always wanted to do that....where can i find such holding companies?? Or are they PO boxes??
Since I live in Toronto, I would love to have a holding box somewhere in buffalo. I have SOO many things i want buy @ the US!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

Have you priced those wheels in Canada. I thought that they were only $349(approx.) here ..


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why not have them shipped to a holding company south of the border, and then pick them up over the weekend or something? It'll save you paying the brokerage fees at least.
really?? i've always wanted to do that....where can i find such holding companies?? Or are they PO boxes??
Since I live in Toronto, I would love to have a holding box somewhere in buffalo. I have SOO many things i want buy @ the US!![HR][/HR]​You should be able to find them in the Yellow Pages (or you could check on the Net). You would have your wheels shipped to the holding company (which is basically just a big warehouse) and then you could pick up the wheels yourself. You would still have to claim them at the border, but at least you don't get dinged for the brokerage.


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

I think there is only brokerage if you use UPS Standard to Canada. With UPS Expedited or any FedEx Express service there is no brokerage, so you just pay the taxes (15%). Try ordering stuff from shops in BC (like RPI). You can often get them to pay the shipping and they don't charge you Provincial tax, only GST (7%). I wish US companies would not use UPS Standard. It's better to use the Postal Service if you're too cheap to pay for FedEx.
As for driving down to pick them up yourself, you won't want to pay a holding company just to save a few bucks brokerage. Find out where the closest UPS depot is on the US side and have them shipped there and held for pickup. In cases where you don't want to keep your old parts (say getting new exhaust, brakes, or tires) get them installed at a local US muffler shop while you're there (show up early in the morning!) and drive home with them on your car. Just don't keep the old parts in your trunk!


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (sdriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In cases where you don't want to keep your old parts (say getting new exhaust, brakes, or tires) get them installed at a local US muffler shop while you're there (show up early in the morning!) and drive home with them on your car. Just don't keep the old parts in your trunk![HR][/HR]​Not to sound like a stick in the mud, but it's probably not a really good idea to do this. At the border they ask if you've had any repairs or modifications done to your car. They also have the right to ask for receipts for proof that the work was done in Canada. So not a really good idea to lie about those kinda things, as they can then seize your purchases and charge you large fines to get them back.
Not that I'm telling anyone what to do; I just don't think it'd be a smart idea considering all the hightened security at the borders now.


[Modified by Gelly, 8:48 AM 1-23-2002]


----------



## uvw (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

Try these links. These companies are in Canada, two of them right here in Toronto.
The Wheel and Tire Zone carries the Oz for sure, though I don't know who much they charge.
http://www.wheelandtirezone.com http://www.tiremag.net http://www.tiretrends.com


----------



## The Great Big Head (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (uvw)*

Don't forget http://www.wheels-direct.com. They carry everything even if their web site doesn't list them all. See the note 'working direct with over 100 companies...', so I guess they call their distributors and don't buy them from CanTire or Performance Improvements...


[Modified by [email protected], 3:44 PM 1-17-2003]


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

Here's some useful information on duty/taxes/etc supplied by Canada Customs. 
Or you can check out the main Canada Customs page at http://www.ccra-adrc.gc.ca 
This will probably answer any questions you have, and if not there are phone numbers available on the website.


[Modified by Gelly, 12:33 PM 1-24-2002]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

From UPS' site: For Standard To Canada shipments, UPS Brokerage services are available unless otherwise specified by the importer. The importer is responsible
for all brokerage charges, duties and taxes at the time of import. 
Contact the International Customer Service 
Center at 1-800-782-7892 for information 
regarding International shipments

http://www.ups.com/using/services/intl/customs.html


[Modified by [email protected], 3:49 PM 1-17-2003]


----------



## BurtonBoy (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

I have my items shipped to a Holding company in Blaine WA, they charge about $3/package. It's about 4 blocks from the Peace Arch boarder crossing. This way you can avoid the Brokerage fees and some companies only ship to the 48 states. Here's the info for anyone in Vancouver.
Security Mail
250 "H" Street 
Blaine, WA
98230
Give them a call before you have anything shipped there. Phone (360) 332 4228
Or I have my items shipped US Postal Service (Not UPS) they don’t charge any brokerage and Canada post delivers it once enters into Canada. 
Either way you’ll have to pay tax and duty (if applicable). * If * you declare it at the boarder.


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

Not to get down on anyone, but shipping UPS from the United States to Canada is CRAZY. They take EXTREME advantage of you and charge you HUGE brokerage fees without warning. USPS is the way to go, they do a great job with reasonable prices. Yes, I know USPS won't ship something really big, but then FedEx is the next best choice. Eric, if you read this, consider FedEx to make Canadian Vortexers even happier!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (Kor)*

And thats why I asked the customer to post the above info.
This will more than likely work for anyone within driving 
distance of the boarder. Go to:
http://www.usps.com/ncsc/looku....html
Type in the U.S. city closest to you, this will provide you
with the zip code. Now take that zip code and type it here:
http://www.tirerack.com/installer/index.jsp
Find an installer in the U.S. and I'll ship there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And yes I know, The Tire Rack's toll 
free numbers don't work from Canada.
Here ya go.
574-287-2345 ext 391 

m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. ([email protected])*

Question: Shipping rims from Germany ---> Canada!
link 

_Quote, originally posted by *scottnbarb* »_What is the best cheapest way to get 4 rims shipped from Germany to Canada. They are 16 x 9's and weigh ~ 21 pounds each. Anyone have an idea on what the choices are and how much it should cost?
______________
Latest pics! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=890986



_Quote, originally posted by *jettafahrer* »_My guess would be about $ 75.00 CDN per wheel.
Try http://www.icecorp.ca I have used them on several occasions and was pleased with their services. Good luck.




_Modified by [email protected] at 10:22 AM 7-14-2003_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. ([email protected])*

Make sure you read *Gelly's* response. 
I do not know the particulars of any of this 
stuff, and I certainly don't endorse doing any-
thing that is illegal.
This has been done by several of my customers
that are "close enough" to the US border. If you
now the nearest US town to you and the zip code
you can type it in on our installer page: 
http://www.tirerack.com/installer/index.jsp
If you don't know the zip code: 
http://www.usps.com/ncsc/looku....html
Then go to the installer page: 
http://www.tirerack.com/installer/index.jsp

If you have your tires installed at one of these installers
you can in almost all cases, have your tires shipped there.
With prior agreement some installers will as well accept
and hold your shipment for you to pick up. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:18 AM 7-23-2003_


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. ([email protected])*

Eric: Apparently UPS Express includes brokerage in the fee, only UPS Ground hides it. 
How much more is UPS Express and/or is this available from Tire Rack?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (Kor)*

Without any specifics, I'd say a set of tires are $75.00 more??


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. ([email protected])*

Thats what I would recommend then - faster delivery, and costs less.


----------



## A2VR6Golfie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (Gelly)*

"Not to sound like a stick in the mud, but it's probably not a really good idea to do this. At the border they ask if you've had any repairs or modifications done to your car. "
They have no way to prove you bought the rims in the states. Especially if you go voer there with a set of garbage steelies fro mthe junk yard, and then chuck'em away when you get there







.


----------



## Richard Steckly (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (A2VR6Golfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2VR6Golfie* »_They have no way to prove you bought the rims in the states. Especially if you go voer there with a set of garbage steelies fro mthe junk yard, and then chuck'em away when you get there







. 

Caveat emptor. The last time I crossed the border there were cameras everywhere. Coming and going...










_Modified by Richard Steckly at 6:37 AM 7-22-2003_


----------



## A2VR6Golfie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (Richard Steckly)*

Hehe. I doubt that they are going to compare the photos of a golf's rims before and after you were in the states.


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (A2VR6Golfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2VR6Golfie* »_
They have no way to prove you bought the rims in the states. Especially if you go voer there with a set of garbage steelies fro mthe junk yard, and then chuck'em away when you get there







. 

They don't have to prove that you bought them in the States. *You* have to proves that you purchased them in Canada, or previously purchased them elsewhere and already paid duty/taxes.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (Gelly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gelly* »_
They don't have to prove that you bought them in the States. *You* have to proves that you purchased them in Canada, or previously purchased them elsewhere and already paid duty/taxes.

Are you serious? That means that every time you cross 
the boarder you'd have to potetially bring every friggin'
receit that you have in the world, well at least every car
related receipt. Big brother is in every country I guess.

E


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. ([email protected])*

Yeah that doesnt make any sense....
Border guard: You got a reciept for those shoes on your feet?
You: Uhhh no they are over a year old
Border guard: [confiscated]
Border guard: You got a reciept for that jacket? 
You: Its a Maple Leafs hoodie?
Border guard: [confisicated]
Border guard: You got a reciept for that gum? 
You: You mean in my mouth? 
Border guard: Spit.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (BananaCo)*

Avoid ordering directly from USA. My experience was very expensive ($200.00) for a $1,600 shipment, UPS. Too much to tell here except DON'T DO IT.
They will promise the world and you end up with a sore butt and broke.
Anything you want, is available from a Canadian distributer. If not, run, and run fast. Do not order from USA, no matter how much love you are promised, run and do not stop. Returning items (my friends experience) is complicated to say the least. Don't do it.


----------



## A2VR6Golfie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. (Kor)*

I totally agree. It's not reasonable for them expect you to have receipts for everything. If you buy a set of slightly used rims for example they will never know that you just bought them over the boarder. But if you come across with tires that still have all of the little nipples, that another thing.


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Are you serious? That means that every time you cross 
the boarder you'd have to potetially bring every friggin'
receit that you have in the world, well at least every car
related receipt. Big brother is in every country I guess.

E 

I don't know the degree to which they exercise this practice. But if the border patrol did decide that there was a good chance you are lying and the wheels and tires are purchased in the US, thus making you a smuggler, they will request that you produce receipts. If you do not have receipts with you, they will refer you to a customs office in which you will have to present receitps within a given time. If you do not present receipts to them within this given time, then no doubt you will be receiving a visit.
Like I said, I don't know how often they exercise this practice, but do you really want to take the risk? Answer this question for me. How many of you guys after purchasing your new wheels and tires in the US are going to keep your receipts? After all, many companies request that you keep receipts for warranty purposes. What happens when the border patrol decides to inspect your car and they discover the receipts? This is not some hypothetical situation, because this happened to a friend of mine. Let me tell you, he extremely regrets making that decision. He got off easy just having to pay some fines, but there are much harsher penalties than that. It ended up costing him double what it would have costed if he had just paid the duty and taxes to begin with.
So what should you take from all this? If you decide to smuggle your wheels/tires across the border and get away with it, good for you. I couldn't care less what you do on your own time. Ask yourself though, is it really worth it? Receiving large fines or even going to jail, just so you don't have to pay about $100 in taxes/duty? I wouldn't bother risking it.

_Modified by Gelly at 11:05 AM 7-25-2003_


_Modified by Gelly at 11:06 AM 7-25-2003_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: For Eric: I need information about shipping to canada. ([email protected])*

Someone told me that this number would help in providing
info about duties, etc. into Canada.
800-872-8723. 
Of you can call your local UPS Center.
Just received (9/4/03) as per UPS:
You may find our rates for customs clearance into Canada at http://www.ups.com/content/ca/....html.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:35 PM 9-4-2003_


----------

